# Divide our Force



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

We had to watch this covey for a day or so before we went in to take them. We knew that they were very skiddish and that they had an alternate roost. So we decided that I would go accross the fence and Nestbuster would stay on the other side, trying to cover both places as we knew they would fly on the first shot and hopefully go to the alternate roost. They did exactly that. We killed three pigens and wounded one that managed to fly away so we lost him. The other was killed on the first shot, but, was still flopping around a little and managed to fall into a thicket that we could not find her in. We looked everywhere but to no avail. So we had to settle for just these two. My shot was straight up verticle at about 60 feet. A very tough shot as I had a hill behind me and the verticle shot is just a tough position to shoot from. Nestbusters shot was so far away that we both could not believe he killed the bird on the first shot. I am sure the shot was at least 40 meters at a 45degree angle. Anyway we will add these to the freezer and put them in the crock pot when we have a couple more. good will to all slingers....Frogman


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Good going fellas!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

goods shooting you guys!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

You two make me very jealous.......it's good to hear you were able to get out in the field and do some damage together. It had been a little while since I had seen anything from you all here so I knew something good had to have been in either the planning or execution (very appropriate term) stages and today I get to see the end (or should I say "terminal"?) result.

Love seeing your posts and please by all means keep them coming.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice going guys! I started making slingshots so I could kill some pests -- the squirrels that eat my apples, the groundhogs and rabbits that eat my garden veggies, and the racoons that tear up my roof, trying to get into my attic. I don't have those problems any more, though, since a junkyard moved in behind me and ruined the whole ecology of the area and pollutes us with loud banging noise 6 days a week.

Once I learned of the effectiveness of slingshots I started thinking about doing some hunting -- which I have never done. Your posts along with Nico's and Jmplsnt's, and what I see on the other forums I visit, have shown me that it really isn't that easy to come home with some meat for the pot. I love to read about your adventures with the slingshots. Thanks for posting them.

I hope there will come a day when I've got something to post in this section.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Awesome shooting guys!

No jealousy here just a lot of respect and inspiration to get out when I have time to do so, I love hunting with my slingshots, I just dont have the time I used to so I am trying to squeeze in time when I can to get out there for a jackrabbit or a pigeon or two as time allows.

Very impressive shooting Frogman and Nestbuster.

Nico


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting Madison


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

This is a thank you shout out to DH, Jmplsnt, and Nico, and to all who respond positively to my hunting posts. DH you are so right, that it is a hard thing to purposely go out with a slingshot and consistantly harvest wild game. It is not just a shot of opportunity, it is a strategicly planned out, purposeful,effort. With that said, I think because it is so hard that it is equally rewarding to do it with a slingshot. Anyway thanks to all slingers who go out everyday and just keep this sport alive. Frogman


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

frogman said:


> This is a thank you shout out to DH, Jmplsnt, and Nico, and to all who respond positively to my hunting posts. DH you are so right, that it is a hard thing to purposely go out with a slingshot and consistantly harvest wild game. It is not just a shot of opportunity, it is a strategicly planned out, purposeful,effort. With that said, I think because it is so hard that it is equally rewarding to do it with a slingshot. Anyway thanks to all slingers who go out everyday and just keep this sport alive. Frogman


You are so correct frogman,

Having to observe, track down and stalk prey without spooking said pray is a difficult task now with a slingshot its even more work and anything you can take with a slingshot is a kill worthy of praise. Sometimes prey hold tight due to environmental conditions i.e. rain or other disturbance and then its important read your quarry's reactions and know when you can approach your prey.

Yes its alot of work to hunt with a slingshot, fortunate if you have the opportunity to get birds roosting at night then its just a matter of a meat harvest venture which is a blessing in itself when your hungry.

You guys kick ass

Nico


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Great post Madison, great shooting.
Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Great post Madison, great shooting.
Philly


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

philly said:


> Great post Madison, great shooting.
> Philly


Frogman,
You confuse me man. I was told that Hitler used to say "Divide and you will conquer", but you guys are totally the opposite. Great story nice kills and perfect team work. Keep up those nice hunting stories and please share them with us, as well as the pictures. Saludos.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

successful day of hunting as always!


----------

